# Wie wichtig ist die Festplattengeschwindigkeit?



## Juicebag (3. September 2007)

Hi ich will mir jetzt n Notebook kaufen und hab auch nen guten Hersteller + Modell gefunden. Allerdings bieten die nur Festplatten mit 5400 rpm an. Sonst is dasn flotter PC mit Dualcore 2x2,2 Ghz, 2GB RAM und ner DX10 GraKa. Is der Unterschied zwischen 5400 rpm und 7200 rpm denn gravierend? Also sollte ich (vor allem in Hinsicht darauf, dass ich ja damit auch neuere Games wie Crysis flüssig zocken will) definitiv darauf achten, dass es eine 7200rpm Festplatte ist? Oder ist das jetzt nicht sooo wichtig?


----------



## SCUX (3. September 2007)

Juicebag am 03.09.2007 22:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi ich will mir jetzt n Notebook kaufen und hab auch nen guten Hersteller + Modell gefunden. Allerdings bieten die nur Festplatten mit 5400 rpm an. Sonst is dasn flotter PC mit Dualcore 2x2,2 Ghz, 2GB RAM und ner DX10 GraKa. Is der Unterschied zwischen 5400 rpm und 7200 rpm denn gravierend? Also sollte ich (vor allem in Hinsicht darauf, dass ich ja damit auch neuere Games wie Crysis flüssig zocken will) definitiv darauf achten, dass es eine 7200rpm Festplatte ist? Oder ist das jetzt nicht sooo wichtig?


in erster Linie ist die CPU und GraKa für die Spieleleistung verantwortlich!
natürlich ist die Lade-&Ansprechzeit etwas schneller bei einer 7200er Geschwindigkeit....
für Crysis und Co. solltest du warten bis eine Demo draussen ist, wenn du die Wahl zwischen Mehreren Systemen hast, würde ich dir immer das System mit der besten Grafiklösung empfehlen solange die CPU mehr als 2x2Ghz hat...die 5400vs7200 Frage ist eine finanzielle Entscheidung...


----------



## Hyperhorn (3. September 2007)

SCUX am 03.09.2007 23:06 schrieb:
			
		

> in erster Linie ist die CPU und GraKa für die Spieleleistung verantwortlich!
> natürlich ist die Lade-&Ansprechzeit etwas schneller bei einer 7200er Geschwindigkeit....
> für Crysis und Co. solltest du warten bis eine Demo draussen ist, wenn du die Wahl zwischen Mehreren Systemen hast, würde ich dir immer das System mit der besten Grafiklösung empfehlen solange die CPU mehr als 2x2Ghz hat...die 5400vs7200 Frage ist eine finanzielle Entscheidung...


Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. Sobald eine Map geladen ist, ist die Festplatte nur noch sporadisch im Einsatz und die flüssige Darstellung steht und fällt mit CPU, RAM und Grafikkarte. Wenn du mit dem Notebook aber auch große Multimedia-Dateien bearbeitest und die Geschwindigkeit von Desktop-PCs erwartest, ist ein schnelleres Modell eine Überlegung wert.


----------



## SCUX (3. September 2007)

Hyperhorn am 03.09.2007 23:10 schrieb:
			
		

> SCUX am 03.09.2007 23:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.. vor allem bedenke die Mehrkosten gegenüber der Mehrleistung!
lohnen sich 200euro für eine halbe Sekunde weniger warten?

kauf deiner Schnecke was schönes von dem Geld, dann ist Sie nicht sauer wenn du Stundenlang Crysis zockst


----------



## Herbboy (3. September 2007)

es ist den mehrpreis auf keinen fall wert, und eine 5200er reicht auch völlig aus. ne 7200er KANN etwas schnellr sein, abrer auf keinen fall "bremst" eine 5200er irgendwie den PC wirklich aus oder so - und da sie ja kleiner ist als eine desktopplatte, ist sie AFAIK auch schneller im schnitt als eine 3,5zoll-5300er (kleinerer radius)

auf jeden fall gibt es tests zu einigen 7200er, die sogar nicht mal meßbar schneller sind als viele 5200er, manche 5200er waren sogar schneller in den tests als einige 7200er.

zudem hast du bei einer 7200er eine höhere "gefahr", dass sie lauter ist.


----------



## Juicebag (3. September 2007)

SCUX am 03.09.2007 23:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Hyperhorn am 03.09.2007 23:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hehe ein sehr überzeugendes Argument.  
Alles klar. Dann habe ich mich somit entschieden. 
Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## INU-ID (4. September 2007)

Mal abgesehen davon das eine 7200er keine 200€ mehr kostet, konntest du das Notebook auch auf eine 7200er aufrüsten. Eine schnelle Festplatte ist, scheinbar entgegen der Meinung vieler (?), gerade bei einem Notebook (wo die Platten-Performance generell aufgrund der 2,5" Bauform geringer ist als bei 3,5" HDs) sinnvoll.

Allerdings gibt es schon länger so genannte "Perpendicular Recording" Festplatten, die eine deutlich höhere Datendichte haben. Erwähnt sei hier zb. die Seagate Momentus 5400.3 Serie. ( http://www.heise.de/preisvergleich/?fs=momentus+5400.3&x=0&y=0&in= )

Eine Momentus 5400.3 ist daher, dank der höheren Datendichte, so schnell wie eine 7200prm HD mit normaler Datendichte. (kann man auf Heise nachlesen, oder selbst ausprobieren)

Es sollte also kein Problem sein eine 5400er mit der Performance einer 7200er zu bekommen.   

MFG INU.ID


----------

